# Color of this chi?



## Artisticsoul (Mar 24, 2010)

I've never seen one like this.. just curious whats the color? :O


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

They call it lavender but it doesn't look purple to me lol


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That's what color Smoke is. He is called a blue and tan.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh he is CUTE!!! He looks like a blue fawn to me


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Blue & tan or blue tri (I can't tell if that is white on his chest). There are MANY different shades of blue ranging from silver, lavender or steel blue. Some would call this particular shade lavender but even lavender is just a shade of blue. (the KC only recognizes the blue term when referring to a dilute black coat color) He may or may not darken up as he matures. Marley was a silverisih color when he was born but has darkened up some.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Blue/lavender tri


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh my hes adorable whatever color he is!!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww he is so cute.He is a blue.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, I believe she/he is a blue. What a gorgeous little one.

My Roo is also a blue - a chocolate blue.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd say chocolate blue/silver/lavender, which is usually a chocolate dilute like an Isabella Doberman or a Weimaraner. It is actually a different shade from blue. The best way to tell is to look at the colour of the nose. If it is brown, it's a chocolate dilute, if it's a shade of grey, it's a black dilute :3


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

He would be Blue and Tan. Lavendars are lighter than that, and are more of a silver than a blue. I have a litter right now that has a Chocolate SOW, Lavender SOW, and a Blue SOW. There's quite the difference between the Blue and Lavenders.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I just want to point out that there are varying degrees of shades in both dilute colours, yet they are two totally different colours effected by the gene. The nose leather is the BEST way to judge the correct colour. You will never see a blue dobe, weim, shar pei, pittie, collie, etc with a brown nose. It is always a self coloured grey and will stay true for the Chihuahua!

A simplified reading of basic coat colour genetics in ALL breeds of dogs. 
http://bowlingsite.mcf.com/GENETICS/ColorGen.html


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

What color would you say she is? 









This is the puppy girl I am getting. Thanks.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd say possibly a lavender fawn, like a blue fawn, just well - lavender! Lol!! She has a chocolate nose which means she is of the liver gene. you can clearly see that what would be her chocolate mask and highlights through her body are diluted. 

That is where the colours can get confusing, when they are a marking on an otherwise normally coloured dog. I'm not sure what would be put on her registration papers, assuming she's papered, as AKC/CKC really need to update their colour codes.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh good. I love the lavender color.  Do you think her little nose will stay brown? I love that.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I do too! I fell in love with the colour from my moms dobes growing up. So when I found out Chis could be diluted - MINE!!! Lol!! :3

her nose will stay chocolate, but it may darken up as she ages.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What a cutie! He looks like a blue tri color.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

tricializ said:


> What color would you say she is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think this pup looks like she'll end up fawn. Usually any blue fawn (or "lavender" fawn, though not a recognized color by AKC) looses its blue/lavender as the adult coat comes in. Not always, but usually.

Even still...to me she looks more fawn than anything? Perhaps its the picture. Do you have any other photos of her? She is precious at any rate. When do you bring her home?


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

MChis said:


> I still think this pup looks like she'll end up fawn. Usually any blue fawn (or "lavender" fawn, though not a recognized color by AKC) looses its blue/lavender as the adult coat comes in. Not always, but usually.
> 
> Even still...to me she looks more fawn than anything? Perhaps its the picture. Do you have any other photos of her? She is precious at any rate. When do you bring her home?


Here is another pic of her.








She is ready after August 8th but we haven't set up getting her yet. She is in Colorado and I am in Nebraska. When I got Maya, we met half-way. Breeder's back is bad thought right now so I might ship her (??) or there is a chance that a friend of mine's brother is coming through Denver on the 9th. Or I might do a road trip to Denver myself. So, not sure yet. But can't wait.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

tricializ said:


> Here is another pic of her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, she's so pretty! She still looks more fawn to me but definitely a different shade. It will be very interesting to see how she turns out!  
Sounds like you may have a long ride ahead to get her home but boy will she be worth it! Really not much longer before she can come home. I can't believe its August already!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

MChis said:


> Ahh, she's so pretty! She still looks more fawn to me but definitely a different shade. It will be very interesting to see how she turns out!
> Sounds like you may have a long ride ahead to get her home but boy will she be worth it! Really not much longer before she can come home. I can't believe its August already!


Thanks...and sorry to have highjacked the original post. LOL It will be a long ride. I am thinking of making it a little overnight fun trip for the kids, might take the RV and camp out one night. A little end of summer thing. I am wondering if it might be easier for her to fly though. It makes me sad to think of her being shipped, but a one hour flight might be easier on her than a 9 hour drive? What do you think? I am getting very excited.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

tricializ said:


> Thanks...and sorry to have highjacked the original post. LOL It will be a long ride. I am thinking of making it a little overnight fun trip for the kids, might take the RV and camp out one night. A little end of summer thing. I am wondering if it might be easier for her to fly though. It makes me sad to think of her being shipped, but a one hour flight might be easier on her than a 9 hour drive? What do you think? I am getting very excited.



You could check & see what the cost would be for you to fly over & pick her up. That way she could ride with you in the cabin of the plane. Sometimes the price isn't too bad doing it that way...she'd be home quicker but not all by herself in the luggage part of a plane.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Blue and tan with white markings (i wouldnt use Tri) and looks like he has chocolate in his lines since he has the chocolate nose he is very cute!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

in the colors list there is no lavander (lavendar is descibed as a blue chocolate not a blue fawn) only these colors: http://www.akc.org/breeds/chihuahua/color_markings.cfm


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

To the OP, I just saw this ad  you can tell the difference in colour when you compare him to his "true" blue brother, which is a black dilute and not a liver dilute.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Guess said:


> To the OP, I just saw this ad  you can tell the difference in colour when you compare him to his "true" blue brother, which is a black dilute and not a liver dilute.


Just curious why you think the pup in the original post is a "liver" dilute? There are many shades of blue...none more true than others. I didn't think anyhow.  My understanding was both blue & chocolate were dilutes of black. If your referring to nose colors I remember Matilda"s nose started out as a more pinky/purple shade & gradually darkened to a more purpleish/blue tone. Marley actually started out a very light silver...they just change as they get older. Anyway, I was just curious as the pup (IMO) is no doubt a blue & tan Chi.  Btw I'd love to see the other pups from the litter if anyone would care to share a link? I LOVE dilute color pups.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

MChis said:


> Just curious why you think the pup in the original post is a "liver" dilute? There are many shades of blue...none more true than others. I didn't think anyhow.  My understanding was both blue & chocolate were dilutes of black. If your referring to nose colors I remember Matilda"s nose started out as a more pinky/purple shade & gradually darkened to a more purpleish/blue tone. Marley actually started out a very light silver...they just change as they get older. Anyway, I was just curious as the pup (IMO) is no doubt a blue & tan Chi.  Btw I'd love to see the other pups from the litter if anyone would care to share a link? I LOVE dilute color pups.


wow this is getting changling to answer, I love the colors and pretty good at calling them LOL. 
Ok my understanding from what I have been told is blue and chocolate are dilutes from black (how I have no clue haven't gone that far yet into the colors) noses change color as they age there are blues so dark they look black also in the coat. so many shades of all the colors I didn't know there was a chocolate sable until I had one LOL then had to study the colors.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Beautiful Lavender. Had one in my litter awhile back.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm going by coat colour genes and what experience I have with a very common diluted breed, the Doberman. Isabella is, in a sense, a "double dilute". Since, yes, chocolate in itself is a black dilute. Nose colours can change over time, but an isabella Doberman will never have a grey/blue nose, and a blue Doberman will never have any hint of "liver" or "chocolate" in the nose. You can google pictures of isabella dobermans and weimaraners (blue is actually a disqualifying fault in weims, who should only be isabella) and their opposite, the blue for comparison. Blues are a direct dilute from black, so they have no chocolate in them. I'm not a geneticist so pardon my lack of use for proper terms - lol!!

Blues and Isabellas can range in their shades from dark to light. Just like regular chocalates can be excessively dark or light. The problem with chihuahuas is that their coding chart is in dire need of being updated to properly portray the rainbow of colours they can come in.

Editing in that from what I can remember two isabella dobes can ONLY produce Iaabella, while two blues with chocolate family on both sides have the potential to produce both. *not advocating dilute x dilute breeding! No flamers! Lol!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> wow this is getting changling to answer, I love the colors and pretty good at calling them LOL.
> Ok my understanding from what I have been told is blue and chocolate are dilutes from black (how I have no clue haven't gone that far yet into the colors) noses change color as they age there are blues so dark they look black also in the coat. so many shades of all the colors I didn't know there was a chocolate sable until I had one LOL then had to study the colors.


Yeah, I thought I was pretty good with colors but who knows. LOL I know blue can come in a very wide variety of shades which is why I get confused with the whole "lavender" thing. I guess lavender is better described as chocolate blue then? I'd call Chloe a chocolate blue...would that be correct? But the pic of the pup in the OP is definitely blue & tan. 

Marleys mom was one of those steel blues that could pass for black.  I'm sure in the day light you could tell her true color but when we saw her at night she was very very dark. Almost his entire litter was blue (except one choc SOW) & very light in comparison. Well, I'm sure they darkened as they matured.

Anyway, color genetics are so interesting (to me LOL) but obviously can get a little confusing at times.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

She's adorable! I know nothing about colors except the basics, but I'm curious... What color does the breeder say she is? Congrats on your new little one!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

That's what Elliot looked like as a pup.  My breeder said Chocolate Blue, also they had named her "lavender" as a pup before I got her.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Both pups are very cute! I thought chocs and blues are Dilutes from black. Ferns daddy is Black and always, always throws chocolates, but her mommy is a fawn. Willows mommy looked just like her, the silver color, and her daddy was a choc/blue shade. All of the pups were silvers.

Lori


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Same color as my little girl, Paris....she is a blue/tricolor!! I love the blues!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

rache said:


> Oh my hes adorable whatever color he is!!!


That is exactly what I was thinking when I saw his picture. What a sweet, sweet baby!!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

He looks adorable, what a gorgeous colour, he looks blue tri to me as that is def some white on his chest. Lush cute face as well.


----------



## chihuahualover79 (Aug 5, 2010)

I think that color is referred to as 'blue' but it looks gray and tan to me! very cute!


----------

